# Rolling Clinics



## boc123 (Apr 6, 2004)

This clinic is great for kids through adults who have worked on the roll, but would like our help to improve it. 

Our two-hour sessions are designed for those who have completed one of our basic lake or pool classes or for any boater who just wants to strengthen their roll. Let BOC show you the way to a bomber roll. Clinics will be held every Tuesday evening at the Boulder Reservoir from 5:30pm to 7:30pm during the summer. Pool clinics are held during the winter months. Many of our pool clinics are held at Louisville Rec. Center. Please call to register.


----------

